# Bootsunglück auf Smöla



## Ladi74 (6. Juli 2022)

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww-nrk-no.translate.goog%2Fmr%2Fen-person-omkom-etter-at-smabat-kantra-1.16027580%3F_x_tr_sl%3Dauto%26_x_tr_tl%3Dde%26_x_tr_hl%3Dde%26_x_tr_pto%3Dwapp%26fbclid%3DIwAR0Ui_c713krbtSoQr9tvCnzY4fNPGoXozqwDAf1rwkpWfWKjo15jmzRgOo&h=AT289evXWVlQ-j2RKb_QLmTm_N0r7Enp3Kg2JwUyyhbTYL5DCw2jx0b5XqNKSoz15W0ubpRSkczfP001xlQlbMc0TSqSYx2uHCKiQbAYy3Pxn5iD2p_GSN6vsz0PMQvB0StaS3HwMvIVROSQOxMnRXkQchWkyEZX_HSVt-8vqAMavqYbQ4K3tk3odxSX1mjKC10DVjxKxC1CJHyLfcqSdcJPG9v-CT-m0-7d-G4xpI01bOb9HdnRSAY7o7SuobAD9Lup-I_rlln3-Z3a3O56PsGlQgZTv5vtF9kEMThJzfTSgHM1xnkeJenQRqCrtImxwX5eLRDungU6H1OoiNjGf9R4oSVwuuC5VPxvJcYp3igNMccq6YVMpfYjB4nJQRYQkvWc5WpeHiB7YRueYbKVlQBiDBEe0dhnhTjk16Zk6-PaBT6Guh7C_uiScvNOSdnfn3gQKUhcE0Ma0w2OWdWkc6oZE-FFvVuuVy5-FyvkFehaDp1Bbk_7XGSVbiWTV1yxG_wEKYmu-tZ9K64ecoYM9nRdxfzBKzx3McNlYt2AJt4_SR9JFx0LtBy8B3EX8BS2GHQBT-zsSIBBfjbyBQPAwisK-lxQXIndc8X32gwtXns9YmwbZgJfGC3BvcCuwgJj7MjYqWLqVhOou50yY80
		


Mein Beileid für die Hinterbliebenen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Juli 2022)

Mal für die Leute ohne FB...

Euer Tab bzw Google wird eine Übersetzung anbieten 









						En person omkom etter at småbåt kantra
					

En tysk turist omkom etter at et turfølge fikk problemer under en fisketur på Smøla.




					www.nrk.no


----------

